# ONR smearing on glass?



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

As per the title 


Following Lowiepete's guide (thanks fella its helped a lot)

I had my first bash about 20 mins ago since my order from Elite came today and ive been at work...... (yes in the dark by security light the neighbours think im strange anyway  )


Anyhow 1 cap full to 500 ml of water as a pre spray in a trigger bottle (couldnt find my pump sprayer)

and 2 cap fulls in 10 ltrs of cold water

it was unreal the way the dirt began to lift on contact left it 30 seconds then gave it another misting by this time the filth was rolling off 

anyhow took my time and cleaned the boot and rear bumper rinsing the noodle mitt out regularly every pass left the area nearly perfectly clean...


now for the questions

whats the best way to clean out the panel gaps such as round the rear window where its bonded in?

and why is it smearing on the glass its almost like an oily film where as the panel looked ok?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use a small paintbrush for small gaps eg around the bonded glass. 

As for smearing, I have not encountered this problem. The only things I can think of is possibly some oil from somewhere which the ONR is struggling to remove or maybe the ONR mix is too high, but these are just guesses


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Usually to higher mix when ONR is smearing. 

I find 1 cap / 15ml is enough in the bucket. Depends on how hard your water is?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

My windscreen has started smearing so I stopped using ONR on the screen and things have improved.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Andy,
Glad to hear you're liking the ONR :thumb:


andy monty said:


> ...and why is it smearing on the glass its almost like an oily film where as the panel looked ok?


As we bask in 18degC temps, this is going to sound like a daft question. With
all the muck, is there a possibility that you drove through areas where they
add mollasses to the salt, to make it stick to the road better? If so, then it's
possible that oil on the road has contaminated it before it landed on your glass.

The best course of action is to use some well diluted IPA, or even nail polish
remover, obviously making sure that neither goes anywhere near the paint.
With ONR having no solvent properties, it'll be useless at removing this. It's
quite probable that this _is_ on your paint, maybe even absorbed by the 
existing protection. At the end of winter, you'll have some fun with the 
pre-wax cleaner, which you could use on your glass now, in the absence of 
anything else.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not had issue on glass my self, but as mentioned could be other contaminants.
Just give the glass a clean after a wash a common ritual anyway in the car cleaning regime.

Certainly if its Demon shine used as a rinse aid...:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

almost certainly because it was too cold/damp. what temp did you use it in?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

amiller said:


> almost certainly because it was too cold/damp. what temp did you use it in?


I think that must have been it as i tried it again and had no issues

thanks everyone for their input :thumb:


----------

